# [HELP]  Error When Dual Booting



## House (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey community,

I've had a few issues installing these past few weeks.  My goal is to install a dual boot between FreeBSD and OS X.
The install goes fine, only when I go to boot it into FreeBSD it doesn't seam to recognize the install, and instead says 'No boot media found'.

I have a Macbook pro 2013 version 10.9.2 13in retina early 2013.
I install over wired.

*Any ideas on how to fix the problem?*

When I partitioned, I had:
- ada0p3 partition: freebsd-boot 64k
- ada0p4 partition: freebsd-swap 1g
- ada0p5 partition: freebsd-ufs 114g (Or so)


----------



## tzoi516 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Can't boot FreeBSD on a Mac*

http://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php ... 42#p242442


----------



## House (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Can't boot FreeBSD on a Mac*



			
				tzoi516 said:
			
		

> http://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=40941&p=242442#p242442


When do I use the command?  Do I boot and install with the CD, and then go to shell before final reboot, or do I install, eject CD, and then head into refit's shell?

Also, for the command:
`bless -device /dev/diskXXX -setBoot -legacy`
Does it become 
`bless -device /dev/diskap3 -setBoot -legacy`


----------



## tzoi516 (Apr 5, 2014)

Ah. You have to boot from a Mac OS X DVD and then use Terminal from the dropdown menu.


----------

